# PC doesn't want to shut down



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't understand why this forum doesn't have sections devoted to hardware and software problems. 
Anyways, my freakin new PC doesn't want to shut down. I built a new PC with MSI X570 Gaming MBO, Ryzen 5 3600, ADATA M.2 512 SSD, RTX 2060 SUper and 1TB hdd. Clean copy of Win 10 pro installed on SSD. There is nothing on HDD. It was working just fine untill Microshit pushed update of Windows to version 1903. Now when i try to turn off my PC, it shows "shutting down", Monitors turn off, and i can hear HDD turning off. then the PC just keeps working, Fans spin, LED's are on. And i must turn it off by holding down the power switch. So is there any way to roll back and prevent this crappy 1903 update. I read that there is a ton of problems with it. Honestly, win 10 is shaping up to be the most broken windows in history.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 6, 2019)

I had a similar problem with my 2600X rig. Rather than the monitors shutting off, it would just get stuck on the "Shutting down" screen forever. To fix the issue, I would sign out of Windows before shutting down. I haven't had the problem recently, so maybe there's an update that fixed it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> I don't understand why this forum doesn't have sections devoted to hardware and software problems.







https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/general-hardware.14/

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/general-software.15/


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/general-hardware.14/
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/general-software.15/


Nope. Your solution did not fix my problem.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 6, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> Nope. Your solution did not fix my problem.


They were pointing out that we have sections dedicated to hardware and software, and were not giving a solution.

Now to your issue, make sure all your BIOS settings are correct on the off chance something there could be messing with the shutdown.


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2019)

Never heard of a BIOS setting that wouldn't let you turn off your PC.


----------



## repsol23 (Sep 6, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> Never heard of a BIOS setting that wouldn't let you turn off your PC.


Unplug it from the wall then it turns off and fans will stop spinning.  Win Win.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2019)

W7, nuff said. Pull your motherboard out of the case and verify what standoffs match the holes on your motherboard first and foremost

Btw i responded to your graphics card problem thread but you never responded


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 6, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> Never heard of a BIOS setting that wouldn't let you turn off your PC.



Isn't that why you came here ?  To get advice from folks who had more experience and knowledge... and who are aware of things that ou aren't ?    BIOS settings are among the potential reasons for a PC not shutting down.  Among potential causes are:

1.  BIOS Settings
2.  Non Current BIOS ... early adopters commonly  are faced with potential problems that those who wait for later MoBo steppings don't face.   The X570 being relatively new it's bound to have issues which will be fixed by later steppings and / or BIOS updates.  When I was doing the build on the box I am typing from I was aware of an early stepping issue with the Motherboard whiich had been 'out" about 2 months at the time.  The problem was that extremal storage devices would not "wake up" id the puter went to sleep.  I waited for the C1 stepping and confirmed that the issue was fixed.  Unfortunately the board still had an issue with the BIOS clock freezing if ya pushed OC too far .... only reloading the BIOS solved it.  A fix was promised via a BIOS update but never actually arrived. 
3.  A running application, utility or service may not have 'shut down' and windows doesn't want to close until it does.   You can try shutting down running processes / services  manually before shutting down to see if you can figure out a culprit.
4.  Have you checked your windows logs in event fewer , most often the cause of the problem will be listed there.


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2019)

repsol23 said:


> Unplug it from the wall then it turns off and fans will stop spinning.  Win Win.


I see imbeciles can be found everywhere on the net.





John Naylor said:


> Isn't that why you came here ?  To get advice from folks who had more experience and knowledge... and who are aware of things that ou aren't ?    BIOS settings are among the potential reasons for a PC not shutting down.  Among potential causes are:
> 
> 1.  BIOS Settings
> 2.  Non Current BIOS ... early adopters commonly  are faced with potential problems that those who wait for later MoBo steppings don't face.   The X570 being relatively new it's bound to have issues which will be fixed by later steppings and / or BIOS updates.  When I was doing the build on the box I am typing from I was aware of an early stepping issue with the Motherboard whiich had been 'out" about 2 months at the time.  The problem was that extremal storage devices would not "wake up" id the puter went to sleep.  I waited for the C1 stepping and confirmed that the issue was fixed.  Unfortunately the board still had an issue with the BIOS clock freezing if ya pushed OC too far .... only reloading the BIOS solved it.  A fix was promised via a BIOS update but never actually arrived.
> ...


I flashed it with the latest beta BIOS. Turned off properly 2 times in a row. Will report back in a while if it continues to shut down as it should.


eidairaman1 said:


> W7, nuff said. Pull your motherboard out of the case and verify what standoffs match the holes on your motherboard first and foremost
> 
> Btw i responded to your graphics card problem thread but you never responded


Problem with graphics card was solved on another forum.


----------



## repsol23 (Sep 6, 2019)

DuxCro said:


> I see imbeciles can be found everywhere on the net.



Yeah well, better to be a smart ass than a dumb sh........


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 6, 2019)

use classic way to fully shutdown window 10, this os built in confusing hibernate mode, just open console as administrator and type "shutdown /s /f /t 777" ( and enter without quote), 777 determination how many sec adjust before shutdown, just edit to 1 for instant shutdown) i use this method everytime to shutdown win10


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 6, 2019)

repsol23 said:


> Yeah well, better to be a smart ass than a dumb sh........


But a smartass is just a dumb sh.. who doesn't realize he's dumb sh.. 



potato580+ said:


> use classic way to fully shutdown window 10, this os built in confusing hibernate mode, just open console as administrator and type "shutdown /s /f /t 777" ( and enter without quote), 777 determination how many sec adjust before shutdown, just edit to 1 for instant shutdown) i use this method everytime to shutdown win10


I'll try to do that or create a script to run from desktop instead of typing in console.  Just create a shortcut on desktop and for location type in 
shutdown.exe /s /f /t 00. You just double click on that shortcut and it forces PC to shut down.

Thanks. Thread unwatched. Bye.


----------

